# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Nhờ tư vấn case để chơi dota 2

## deathnote

Như tit à nhu cầu của em em là chỉ chơi dota 2 thôi nhờ mấy bác tư vân dùm ợ 10 triệu là chỉ thùng CPU thôi ạ, còn màn hình thì tầm 3 triệu trở xuống thôi ạ

----------

